# Stole these today, literally!



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

This just goes to show you if you have patience, you will be rewarded. Maybe this eBay seller is on this forum, if you are, thanks for letting me steal these from you. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The seller only has one star. Did you check the reviews on the seller first. That is a very, very low price and I'm not sure how the seller can make any money on this sale.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Is that the actual gm kit or is that the kind with just the fogs and the splice in harness? If thats the whole kit then u absolutely stole those lol.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a backalley deal and you tried robbing the dealer but then you realized you stole abunch of flour.Reall that is far to cheap to be true,just the lamps alone cost that much.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

This is the pic from the sale. And it's the factory part number. Seller has 46 sales at 100% satisfaction. And many are these fog light kits. 











Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Let me know how it goes, I might jump in on that price as well. w or w/o chrome bezel?


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice buy


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

They are "without" RS. And they come with the replacement switch.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

That dude is about to get slammed with back-orders real quick if it turns out to be Legit.
Keep us updated and perhaps make an unboxing video!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, it's eBay, so you have to bid and I think I got lucky. Looking back at some of the other auctions, some kits went for much more. He put the price out there with no reserve and me and one other guy were the only bidders. I hit bid with 8 seconds left and out bid the only other bid placed. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been watching his fog kit auctions for quite a while. That's the lowest I've seen 1 sell for. Well done!

He seems legit. He's sold quite a few of those kits now.

Unfortunately, I've pretty well given up on fog lights because my car is a pretty sure bet to require a flash to make them work.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Same here, I've bid on some of his other auctions for them and they've gone crazy in the last few seconds. Some going up by $50-$75, which is still under what they are at the parts counter. I just can't believe there weren't more people bidding on this one. 

If you can get a good price from the dealer installed, it should include the BCM reflash. And there is a thread in here on the 2013s. I don't think all of them require a flash. It's build date specific, if I remember correctly. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

